# Alsa + emu10k1 configuration

## claque2000_

Voila, j'ai compile le noyau comme il faut, fait le env ALSA_CARDS='emu10k1' emerge alsa-driver && emerge alsa-lib alsa-utils, puis configurer pour avoir du son mais je n'ai le son que sur mes enceintes avant. 

Que faut-il faire pour avoir le son sur les 4 enceintes reliées a ma SBlive plalyer 1024 ???

----------

## crevette

a oui moi aussi, ca fait un moment qu'il fallait que je pose cette question.

comment qu'on fait?

----------

## arlequin

Au hasard, vous pouvez commncer par lire ce thread : carte son sb audigy

Il me semble que c'est relativement semblable à votre problème... Maintenant, si vous voulez écouter de la musique avec xmms et 4 haut-parleurs, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible... enfin, si vous y arrivez, faites moi signe !!   :Wink: 

----------

## claque2000_

C possible, j'y arrivais sous ma debian avec les drivers OSS, mais bon le son sur l'arriere tout faible(deja que les enceintes creative c po le bonheur pour l'arriere), dc a priori, le truc a faire c config le driver alsa et rulezzz  :Razz: 

----------

## px

pour les live, le pilote oss de creative marche pas mal et le volume sur tous les hp est bien. En plus ca gère le 5.1, ac3 etc...

----------

## S_Oz

Moi j'ai une live 5.1 digital;

J'utilise les pilotes alsa emu10k1 et j'ai le son sur les quatres hauts parleurs. (J'utilise les sorties front et rear SPDIF)

Je n'ai eu qu'un seul leger desagrement:

Dans le mixer de alsa, il y a ecrit n'importe quoi. Donc, j'ai dus toucher a tous les volumes pour identifier le volume de l'avant, de l'arriere etc.

Si quelqu'un a une solution pour que le mixer affiche les choses correctement je suis preneur.

----------

## claque2000_

Bah deja si tu pouvais me dire le nom des controles pour avant et arriere(si tu as note et que tu t'en souviens), jpourrais toucher a ca ce soir et essayer de faire avancer le schmilblik parce que la ma gentoo commence a bien tourner, et j'ai envie que ce soit encore mieux dc je fouille.

----------

## crevette

J'ai une carte SB Live player (tres basique donc) et je ne pense pas avoir besoin de l'audigy pour que ca marche.

tout marchait tres bien avec OSS (mais je prefere alsa), j'ai teste les 25000 peripheriques que me proposait alsa-mixer, mais sans succés.

qq1 peut il me donner plus d'infos

----------

## claque2000_

Bah faut faire 

env ALSA_CARDS='emu10k1' emerge alsa-driver

emerge alsa-lib alsa-utils alsa-xmms

ecrire à l'endroit qui convient pour alsa tel que dit dans la doc (désolé g po la doc ni mon fichier de conf sous les yeux) "snd-emu10k1"

et ensuite com sur la doc pour loader alsa et debloquer le son

tu lances xmms et tu es heureux   :Wink: 

----------

## crevette

Merci, mais c'est deja fait (depuis 1 an a peu pres)

mais j'ai pas le son des 2 hp de derrière. (j'ai pas trop chercher non plus)

----------

## claque2000_

Bah apres c trouver les options dans le amixer.

----------

## px

y'a pas une histoire de son muté a l'origine dans alsa?

----------

## Arno

Avec gnome-alsamixer, le volume des voies arrières (analogiques) est sur "WAV Surround".

Par contre, le volume principal change seulement les voies frontales, ce qui est énervant. Si quelqu'un(e) sait comment faire pour avoir un "master" volume, parlez...

-- Arno.

----------

## claque2000_

Expérience d'hier soir et ce matin au reveil : faire mumuse avec le alsamixergui ......

En effet le Wave surround permet d'avoir l'arriere mais en mm temps mon enceinte avant droite est devenue toute faible. Il serait bon si kk1 a deja réussi correctement à avoir du son sur toutes ses enceintes qu'il fasse un pitit tuto .....

En vous remerciant, 

@+ dans le bus .....

----------

## Beurt

J'ai pas encore essayé ma sblive sous gentoo, mais sous debian je suis parvenu à force de réglages intensifs à obtenir une gestion plus ou moins correcte du 5.1. Pour ça j'ai joué longtemps avec alsamixer.

J'ai remarqué deux choses importantes :

- les enceintes suppléméntaires se règlent avec les mixer ayant "surround" dans leur intitulé.

- le son "pcm" et "master" semblent uniquement controler les 2 enceintes avant, et si on met trop forts, on entend quasi plus rien du surround.

Il faut également bien veiller à desctiver la sortie digitale si vous ne vous en servez pas (chez moi c'était activé par défaut). Pour cela j'ai mis le mixer qui s'y rapporte en "mute".

Notons que dans mon xmms j'utilise le driver OSS (j'ai activé la compatibilité alsa/oss), et que le 5.1 ne fonctionne qu'avec les fichiers sons style mp3, wav, ogg et cd lu en digital (pas en cd audio).

----------

## Dom

Perso j'ai une SB Audigy, mais les réglages à effectuer sont quasiment les mêmes que pour une SB Live. Le 5.1 marche très bien, et j'utilise les pilotes OSS de Creative. C'est assez déconseillé d'utiliser alsa avec ces cartes. Après avoir éliminé alsa du système, il suffit de faire un "emerge emu10k1", de configurer le fichier /etc/emu10k1.conf, et de lancer emu10k1-script au démarrage.

----------

## cylgalad

Si vous avez 4 enceintes (analogiques) et que vous voulez du son sur les 4 (les mp3s "rendent" mieux  :Wink:  ) avec alsa c'est simple & efficace : lancez alsamixer, allez tout à droite, sur l'item "SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack" et tapez "M" (l'item doit être sur "mute", marqué par un "MM") et voilà.

Perso je trouve le driver oss de Creative particulièrement chiant pour ça...

----------

## claque2000_

Merci, v tester ca dès que j'aurai un peu de temps à consacrer à mon linux, ce ki est pas prêt d'arriver dans l'état actuel des choses.

Mais qd mm great thx.

Big up for life, it's so beautiful.

-------------------------------------------------------

" Quelle place reste t-il à l'amour dans cette big confusion

Celle d'une vibe en voie de disparition

Love is the answer

Love is the way

Love is the answer

Love is what you need in your heart today "

"L'amour comme arme" by sinsemilia

----------

